# Bargain Book Finds (February 2013) - No Self-Promoton Please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the January 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Infinity: Chronicles of Nick by Sherrilyn Kenyon is $2.99 for the month of February. It's normally $9.99.


----------



## kdphunter (Feb 3, 2013)

30 something and single why me by Penelope Moss-$2.99 for the month of February.

30 something and single why me!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

One of my favorite series when I was a kid and I still love it!!
The omnibus is on sale for about $10 for 5 books right now
The individual books are $5-6 on Kindle

PS don't judge it by the terrible movie


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Baby Trap by one of my fav chick lit authors Sibel Hodge (99 cents for a limited time only)


----------



## erikasbuddy (Feb 4, 2013)

The first novel in the Lost Immortals Saga - "When Copper Suns Fall" by Kasonndra Leigh is on sale for 99 cents this month.

http://www.amazon.com/KaSonndra-Leigh/e/B0066W7GY4/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently this one is at $4.74


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dropped to $2.99 today -- it was on my wish list so I snapped it up. No idea how long it will last.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Confucius: A Throneless King, by Meher McArtur.

$1.43 at this posting. As always, verify price before clicking! Now at $8.79...

No useful user reviews on Amazon, but here's a pro review:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/jul/18/confucius-by-sun-shuyun-confucious


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Bedwetter: Stories of Courage, Redemption, and Pee, by Sarah Silverman, is now $1.99 till some undetermined time. Best of all, it has been honored as a Weird Kindle Book!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Latest in the Maisie Dobbs Series going for $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The science of kissing, $2.99. $7.59


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Early titles from the Kinkaid/James Series by Deborah Crombie going for less than $3.99 each


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I really like that series. Here it is in full, in order:

Duncan Kincaid / Gemma James
1. A Share in Death (1993)
2. All Shall Be Well (1994)
3. Leave the Grave Green (1995)
4. Mourn Not Your Dead (1996)
5. Dreaming of the Bones (1997)
6. Kissed A Sad Goodbye (1999)
7. A Finer End (2001)
8. And Justice There Is None (2002)
9. Now May You Weep (2003)
10. In a Dark House (2004)
11. Water Like a Stone (2006)
12. Where Memories Lie (200
13. Necessary as Blood (2009)
14. No Mark Upon Her (2011)
15. The Sound of Breaking Glass (2013)

I've included links to the discounted titles Dave mentions, as well as the first one which I see is $2.99 for now as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Eddie van Halen. $3.99



Any book with 'Slash' listed as a coauthor must be good, right?

Verify price as always


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

$1.99 for 


$2.99 for


----------



## KathleenJames (Feb 28, 2013)

I downloaded a copy of "Broken Birdie Chirpin" during a Kindle free day last week. Wow! It really is a great read. I would definitely recommend it.


----------

